
Stop the Abuse of H1B and Other Foreign Worker Programs - Jerry2
http://protectusworkers.org/
======
pbiggar
Here's the google cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:C8EN9HS...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:C8EN9HSVDL8J:protectusworkers.org/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

I can't see much content in the cache but I watched the video. I think she's
somewhat right, but we should be careful not to lump all H1Bs in the same
category (also not a fan of the slightly nationalistic language, but it's not
too bad).

There are essentially two types of H1B. The one that she describes in the
video is one kind, where companies like Infosys and Tata bring over thousands
of H1Bs, and then provide consulting services (which are banned by H1B). I
don't have firsthand experience here, but you can look at the number of H1Bs
by these companies (almost 50% of the allocation) which holds up.

The other type is companies like Google and Facebook who can't get enough good
engineers, and try to bring in great engineers from abroad. (I've seen it
argued that they do this to depress wages, but I'm skeptical of this).

The former seems like an abuse, the latter I don't think is.

(disclaimer: I'm a former H1B holder)

